# Piggly-Wiggly? Bi-Lo? or Publix @ Hilton Head Island



## CMF (May 5, 2007)

Good morning Tuggers.

Which of these has the best meats and prices?  Piggly-Wiggly, Bi-Lo, or Publix?  I kn ow there is a Harris Teeters on the Island but Belle thinks their prices as too high.  Is the quality of the meats at the Hilton Head Publix better than the Orlando stores?  I think the quality of meat available in Orlando Publix is very poor.  We are going to be grilling a lot while at Grande Ocean 

Please reply ASAP - the shopping posse is getting ready to go.

Charles


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 5, 2007)

Actually I like Fresh Market ,a gourmet grocer,mid island . I prefer this over all the others although it is not inexpensive but it has a great butcher shop as well as desserts and other things. Meats are superior to the rest of the markets. So we buy some things at a standard market and get special things at Fresh Market.

Since you are looking for best meat at the best price Fresh Market may not be the place you'd like but it is worth going to a look. Nice premade meals to go and desserts unlike most grocer bakeries. 

We have shopped at BiLo and Piggly Wiggly(love the name) and Publix and not one stands out  over another in my mind. There is a Sam's Club on the island but I haven't shopped there.


----------



## KCI (May 5, 2007)

Sam's Club is small and I am not impressed by it.  Are you going to Grande Ocean or Grande Vista?  GV is in Orlando not HHI.  I personally like Publix but then I buy most of my meat at Parris Island cause my dh is retired AF.


----------



## CMF (May 5, 2007)

*I'm at Grande Ocean*

Thanks for spotting the error KCI - I fixed it. I confused the two Grandes.

Charles


----------



## Jan (May 5, 2007)

Fresh Market!!!  Wonderful fresh breads.  We just got one here in Destin.  Love it.  Jan


----------



## bobcat (May 5, 2007)

*meat*



Jan said:


> Fresh Market!!!  Wonderful fresh breads.  We just got one here in Destin.  Love it.  Jan



We buy some things from Piggly. All the meat, fruits and veggies prepared things, fish bread and  cake from Fresh Market. Fresh Market has the best we found.  Ther is a bakery before fresh Market. We also buy bread and cake there. On the same side as Fresh Market if you go from the Baroney.  Enjoy...


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 7, 2007)

*Fresh Market - for sure!*

Shopped at this lovely market last fall and picked up the best filet mignon steaks that we have ever eaten!  The butcher guided us with our choice of meat by asking how we planned to prepare it (grilling) and then I told him I wanted it fork tender.  At $17.99/pound it wasn't cheap but for $40 the four of us had a fabulous meal.  We picked up lobster cakes, wonderful flavored coffee, wine and dessert.  I wish we had a Fresh Market in Wisconsin.  Alas, not so.  But we're going back to HHI in October with the same friends and we can't wait to shop at Fresh Market.  I picked up most of my other stuff at Publix.  They have great spinach/artichoke dip in the deli area along with nice sliced meats for sandwiches.  Enjoy and don't hesitate to get their meats or fish.


----------



## Dave M (May 7, 2007)

Of the three you mentioned, Charles, I believe Publix (one stoplight north of Sea Pines Circle) is the most upscale and probably the biggest, but doesn't necessarily have the lowest prices. I rate Piggly (at Coligny) as the most depressing shopping experience of the three.


----------



## vlapinta (May 9, 2007)

I was just in the area. Publix was the best in my opinion. Not the best quality, but the most to offer. Piggly looks very old and in desperate need of an upgrade.

Vicki


----------



## dashulak (May 9, 2007)

Fresh Market is the BEST!  As previously mentioned, you'll pay more, but the quality is worth it.

They also have a great bakery, extensive wine selection and a deli that includes lots of pre-made selections such as ribs, rotisserie chicken, sandwiches, soups, salads, etc.  Great for those evenings when you're too tired cook!  They also have a gourment selection of pastas, snacks and more.

Check the Island Activities book for a $$$ off coupon at Bi-Lo.  Bi-Lo and Publix are both good choices for basics.  I prefer the Piggly Wiggly store on William Hilton Parkway rather than the one at Coligny Plaza; it's a bigger and brighter store.


----------

